# Floating gun case



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Looking for a floating gun case for my SBE II. Something I can throw in the boat and not worry about my gun getting wet and muddy. I was going to get the Avery floater, but I read the reviews on Cabelas and one guy said it is too short to fit the 28" barrel SBE II, can anyone confirm this? Or recommend a different one?


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

I bought the cabelas floating gun case, fits my SBE II perfectly.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

how is the zipper on that one? Seems to be the biggest complaint.


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

I bought a floating gun case at Bass Pro several years ago and it is plenty long. It might be a remington case. I know it does not have a zipper and a flap on the end that foldsover then a strap that you wrap around the end where the butt plate is and it has velcro on it.


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

savage25xtreme said:


> how is the zipper on that one? Seems to be the biggest complaint.


Mine is velcro, no zipper anywhere and it is excellent. The end folds over the gun creating a seal and then is secrued by the velcro. Excellent seal and amazingly strong velcro.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Just to verify Rudd, this is the case you got? looks like a great deal.
case


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

That is the one.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have a Cabelas that is obviously an Avery. Zipper broke today. Very little use. Very cheaply made like many other Avery products I have purchased over the years. 
Bass Pro has a Final Approach "Duck Skiff" that is a different design. No zippers. Gun drops in from the end and then has velcro plus two straps whith snaps.


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

savage25xtreme said:


> Just to verify Rudd, this is the case you got? looks like a great deal.
> case


That is something like the one I have also.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

ordered mine today, thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## TxHillHunter (Oct 31, 2010)

Realize Gavin already ordered....but us long armed folks with extended LOP on our shotguns, Mack's Prairie Wings has an "extra-long" version that has treated my Beretta Xtrema2 well....with BOTH butt pad shims and an extended choke.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> I have a Cabelas that is obviously an Avery. Zipper broke today. Very little use. Very cheaply made like many other Avery products I have purchased over the years.
> Bass Pro has a Final Approach "Duck Skiff" that is a different design. No zippers. Gun drops in from the end and then has velcro plus two straps whith snaps.


I've had the same Avery float case for 6 years or more and there's not a zipper to be found on it. The only Avery float cases I've ever seen are the same one they still sell that has a flap and velcro, no zipper. My experiences with Avery obviously differ from yours. I've had great service from their products over the years.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

All I know is when I called Cabella's to complain, they told me that the case was made by Avery specifically for them. I am not hard on equipment and it wasn't abused. Avery products have been discussed before on this forum, so I'm not the only one. It's only logical that as many items that have the Avery name on them, a certain percentage fail. I love my floating blind bag, but hate their heeling sticks and this gun case. I'm not saying they are a bad company, just some of their products are not up to quality.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> All I know is when I called Cabella's to complain, they told me that the case was made by Avery specifically for them. I am not hard on equipment and it wasn't abused. Avery products have been discussed before on this forum, so I'm not the only one. It's only logical that as many items that have the Avery name on them, a certain percentage fail. I love my floating blind bag, but hate their heeling sticks and this gun case. I'm not saying they are a bad company, just some of their products are not up to quality.


Roger that Tom. I agree there is alot of stuff out there with the Avery name on it. I've been using their stuff for years, mainly blind bags, wader bags, and a gun case. Maybe they should have stuck with these items that got them on the map.


----------



## RedlegHunter (May 19, 2010)

I have a couple different floating cases including an Avery case, a Bass Pro Redhead case and a Drake case. I prefer the Drake case over the other two because it enables you to open it up completely in order to dry it out. The other cases hold moisture inside and take forever to dry. I haven't found one yet that is 100% WATERPROOF, especially if it is put to the test of floating your gun when it goes for a swim outside your boat. It is nice to be able to dry the case out when/if that happens instead of having to keep putting your gun back into a wet case.


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

RedlegHunter said:


> I have a couple different floating cases including an Avery case, a Bass Pro Redhead case and a Drake case. I prefer the Drake case over the other two because it enables you to open it up completely in order to dry it out. The other cases hold moisture inside and take forever to dry. I haven't found one yet that is 100% WATERPROOF, especially if it is put to the test of floating your gun when it goes for a swim outside your boat. It is nice to be able to dry the case out when/if that happens instead of having to keep putting your gun back into a wet case.


That would be a nice feature. I cut a piece of two inch pipe to six feet long and drilled a bunch of holes in it. Then slide the gun case over it and let it breathe.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.wingsupply.com:80/shop/Scripts/prodViewSKU.asp?SKU=DW31102

Not waterproof but I'm mot sure any of them are. If you haven't ordered yours yet or if you want a second one, you can't beat drake with the full opening velcro side. Dries out fast and will float your SBEII just fine. 7 plus tuff waterfowl seasons and it's in perfect working condition.

Danny


----------



## winewinn (Aug 29, 2008)

savage25xtreme said:


> Just to verify Rudd, this is the case you got? looks like a great deal.
> case


Wow... and it might even save your life. Did you read the reviews on it? That is some case. Real nice price too.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I have an Avery modified floating gun case for my SBEII w/ 28" and patternmaster. The modified part is that my gun wouldn't fit and close in a standerd case by Avery. My buddy made a buckle clasp for may case and sewed it on the flap and now I can fold it over and clip the buckle clasp and not worry about the gun sliding out of the bottom due to the velcro not holding and the flap not being long enough. On a 26" gun with no choke works great with no mods.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

Drop your gun is a slip then in the Orvis case. It's floats and is built like a Filson coat. 
http://tinyurl.com/2dnrdod


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

winewinn said:


> Wow... and it might even save your life. Did you read the reviews on it? That is some case. Real nice price too.


Ya I did read that review, careful out there duck hunters.....


----------



## rebelretriever8 (Sep 14, 2010)

i got the drake floater about 2 years about, best case i have ever seen, had my dog kick my sbe II out of the boat on the way to the hole, didnt realize it till i got there and went back down the river and it was just there floating, cant ask for much more, limited out 2 hours later


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I got my Cabelas case yesterday, fit my SBE2 perfectly with the extended choke. Case feels very well constructed. I will try my best to keep it dry.


----------



## wsyocum (Nov 10, 2003)

Love the Avery floating case...all velcro...seals up tight. However, if you have extended tubes, it might fit a little short...still closes up tight...just a little off.


----------



## TPhillips (Dec 16, 2010)

Nobody has the final approach one? I have two and love them, my sbe fits great and has holders for more choke tubes and wrench. Best one on the market imhop.


----------



## POKER1 (Dec 2, 2010)

No issues with the several Avery cases I own. 26" barrels and extended chokes with room to spare. Anything can break or bust. If you use your equipment you better be handy with the things needed to fix them. I have had to sew up alot of things over the years due to breakage and I end up modifying gear too. And as far as wet cases, just another reason to own PEET boot dryers. The Advantage dryers are awsome. Used the original dryer for years but the Advantage is the chit..... Slide your case over the PEET and it will be dry in no time.


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

do not get anything with a zipper if you are going to go hardcore waterfowl hunting. It will break and your case will be useless.

check out maddoggear, great case, waterproof but over the yrs the carrying handles have come undone.


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

this is what you want
Stearns® Mad Dog Gear® Floating Gun Cases... no more sinking feeling with an "overboard gun"! 



Stearns Mad Dog Gear Duck's Unlimited Floating Gun Case, Max 4 Camo 

Click image to view full size 
This case is constructed of extremely durable 1680 embossed PVC. Includes a 1 1/2" nylon web carry handle. Adjustable, contoured, padded and removable shoulder strap. Features 1" x 7" accessory pocket with see-thru mesh window - perfect for extra choke tubes, cleaning supplies, etc. Reinforced tip (for long lasting wear) with attached D-ring for hanging in storage. Internal PVC layer is welded at seams to make 100% waterproof when properly sealed. Flotation foam layer wraps the case to float your gun. Nylon lined to make it easy to slide gun in or out. Roll top closure fits unscoped guns to 54" long. 

Save your firearm from a "drowning" tragedy... order ONLINE today!

Stearns® Mad Dog Gear® Duck's


----------



## Robert C (Feb 23, 2010)

TPhillips said:


> Nobody has the final approach one? I have two and love them, my sbe fits great and has holders for more choke tubes and wrench. Best one on the market imhop.



I have that case and have found it to be far less than optimal. The bolt on my Xtrema is always catching on the liner. It's all torn up inside. In fact, I am looking for a new case and would prefer one that has a full length zipper or velcro. I think being able to open the case up and let any moisture out would probably be a good thing.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I bought the Final Approach case around Christmas. It is so much better than Cabela's (Avery). No zipper for the tab to tear off, but do have to make sure it gets dry at night.


----------



## rjambar (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a drake case that has full length velcro. also has velcro end and a good sized pocket on it. I have had if for years and love it.


----------



## ksummerlin (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree on the Drake. I have had mine for a few years and love it. It is so easy to open up and let it dry out after a hunt. I used to have another brand and it held moisture down in it and caused my SBE to rust! No problems with the Drake though. The velcro and button closure is nice and easy too. Much easier than the fold over strap on my old case. My dad, cousin, and one of my friends were really impressed with it and bought themselves one too.


----------

